# Synodontis Granulosus



## maxwell1295 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure whether I've posted pics of the big guy here or not. If I did, it was probably a long time ago. Anyway, here he is.....all 6.5" of him.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are great pics! Nice cat!


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Those are the best pics I have seen of that species..nice fish as well


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2006)

he looks like a giant compared to that peacock, nice cat indeed


----------



## maxwell1295 (Feb 18, 2006)

NorthShore said:


> Those are great pics! Nice cat!


Thanks!



Mullet said:


> Those are the best pics I have seen of that species..nice fish as well


Thank you for the compliment. He is a beautiful fish...



snoop said:


> he looks like a giant compared to that peacock, nice cat indeed


Yes, he is a hoss!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW he looks amazing!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

great looking.

Did you place a flash on top of the aquarium for that? I can see there's a big shadow under him... the picture in itself (without looking at the actual fish) is stunningly crisp! Did you do any editing after taking the picture? What gear do you use?

Grtz, 
Koen


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome pics and awesome cat.


----------

